# what lifts are decent for first time powerlifting at under 90kg



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm getting bored of weight training for looks and thinking of giving power lifting a go

what lifts for around 85kg-90kg would be considered ok to turn up to a meet?

My current lifts are 165kg squat, 145kg bench and 210kg deadlift. I dont train for strength and know my squat is poor but i would like to think if i focus on these lifts I will have a 150 bench touch and go, 220kg dead and 180kg squat, Ive never used straps or wraps/belt or shoes ect these are all tools i would look to use also.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> I'm getting bored of weight training for looks and thinking of giving power lifting a go
> 
> what lifts for around 85kg-90kg would be considered ok to turn up to a meet?
> 
> My current lifts are 165kg squat, 145kg bench and 210kg deadlift. I dont train for strength and know my squat is poor but i would like to think if i focus on these lifts I will have a 150 bench touch and go, 220kg dead and 180kg squat, Ive never used straps or wraps/belt or shoes ect these are all tools i would look to use also.


 If this is gonna be your first meet i wouldnt worry about being 'competitive' just sign up for a meet, train hard in the weeks leading up to it and learn the commands youll be given....if i had any tips mate it would be:

1. Make all your bench reps paused from now on

2.dont worry about cutting weight....lift at whatever weight you comfortably sit at....you can address this down the line.

3.easy openers- make your openers a weight you could triple fairly easy, DO NOT FAIL AN OPENER!

4. try and go 9/9 with a bit in the tank, it will give you motivation for next time....

5. Have fun!

Good luck man


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

As a starting point I'd aim for 2xbodyweight squat and dead lift and a bodyweight bench. There will be people competing who won't be achieving these however but I'd say that's a decent level for a first comp.

As for the rest just take the advice above and also if there's a local club go train with them.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

ausmaz said:


> If this is gonna be your first meet i wouldnt worry about being 'competitive' just sign up for a meet, train hard in the weeks leading up to it and learn the commands youll be given....if i had any tips mate it would be:
> 
> 1. Make all your bench reps paused from now on
> 
> ...


 I did a chest session last night and done 5 reps 100 pause and go, 3 reps touch and go 130kg then failed at 140kg after the 3 good reps at 130kg.

I just feel I would enjoy training more if I had meets to train towards and give me targets always to improve.

I think your right on weight, im around 95kg now I could easily get to 90 but under that would be hard work and strength would drop.

Should I train with power lifting shoes for deads and squats? What about knee wraps and a belt when to use?

Should I start something like stronglifts to get my squats up or is it a bit of a basic programme for my level


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

UlsterRugby said:


> I did a chest session last night and done 5 reps 100 pause and go, 3 reps touch and go 130kg then failed at 140kg after the 3 good reps at 130kg.
> 
> I just feel I would enjoy training more if I had meets to train towards and give me targets always to improve.
> 
> ...


 Don't train with wraps, you'll fek your knees up. Get Sleeves instead (SBD's are good).

Shoes help a lot of people, but some people prefer not using them, you could try it.

Deadlifts use as flat sole as possible, not heeled shoes.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Bataz said:


> As a starting point I'd aim for 2xbodyweight squat and dead lift and a bodyweight bench. There will be people competing who won't be achieving these however but I'd say that's a decent level for a first comp.
> 
> As for the rest just take the advice above and also if there's a local club go train with them.


 im 95kg so 2x deadlift is easy. im a good bit of 2 x squat. bench im close to 1.5x bodyweight

i need to squat more either 2/3 times a week and focus on strength


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

I've always trained Powerlifting exercises in flat soled shoe, never a heel. Each to their own on that I guess. Apart from that just use a belt on all lifts and wrist wraps on bench. I wouldn't go mad buying equipment till you've picked a fed and know what their rules are on equipment as you might find what you've bought isn't allowed to be used.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> I did a chest session last night and done 5 reps 100 pause and go, 3 reps touch and go 130kg then failed at 140kg after the 3 good reps at 130kg.
> 
> I just feel I would enjoy training more if I had meets to train towards and give me targets always to improve.
> 
> ...


 Converse chucks for deadlift, either oly shoes or converse for squats, depending on what federation/class you want to compete in will determine whether or not you can use knee wraps....as said above knee sleeves are a must...as is a decent belt.

Ask 20 people a routine to prep for a meet and youll get 20 different answers! Do a quick google search of 'powerlifting to win' and there are tons of routines on there to suit....basically all your trying to do is get your body primed to lift the heaviest weight your capable of on comp day so:

1. there is no need to max out in training....90% should be plenty...if that..

2. Up your frequency....if possible squat 3 x weekly, bench 2-3 x weekly and deadlift as frequently as you can recover from...


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

UlsterRugby said:


> I'm getting bored of weight training for looks and thinking of giving power lifting a go
> 
> what lifts for around 85kg-90kg would be considered ok to turn up to a meet?
> 
> My current lifts are 165kg squat, 145kg bench and 210kg deadlift. I dont train for strength and know my squat is poor but i would like to think if i focus on these lifts I will have a 150 bench touch and go, 220kg dead and 180kg squat, Ive never used straps or wraps/belt or shoes ect these are all tools i would look to use also.


 I put up a 220 squat a 155 bench and a gay 210 deadlift at my first comp weighing 90kg and im no superstar


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd say at minimum:-

2x bw bench

2.5x bw squat

3x bw deadlift


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

God im weak them numbers would make me happy LOL


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

The doog said:


> I'd say at minimum:-
> 
> 2x bw bench
> 
> ...


 So for a 90kg first timer....180kg bench, 225 squat and 270kg deadlift? I reckon a 675kg total would put you close to if not in the elite class! I think the british bench record in the 95kg class for the gbpf is only 192!


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

The doog said:


> I'd say at minimum:-
> 
> 2x bw bench
> 
> ...


 3x body weight deadlift as a minimum for first comp?

Very much doubt guys at 90kg lifting 270kg dead in first comp mate


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

UlsterRugby said:


> 3x body weight deadlift as a minimum for first comp?
> 
> Very much doubt guys at 90kg lifting 270kg dead in first comp mate


 2.5 i reckon atleast for non natty 
i don't even strength train, and haven't deadlifted in a long time and pulled 220 the other day.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The percentages to bodyweight don't matter. 98% of people have a weak lift out of the 3 and it's your total that counts in the end.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

The doog said:


> I'd say at minimum:-
> 
> 2x bw bench
> 
> ...


 How much crack did you smoke today?


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

These are just peoples opinions by the way. There is no minimum standard to enter a PL comp, people's answer to that is "yeah but I don't want to come last". Well that might just have to be the case in your first comp, or you might well above the general standard that day. It all just depends on who competes on that day. Looking at your current numbers I would say that you are doing well for your BW and have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Sign up to a comp do your build up and go and enjoy the wicked atmosphere. Comp day is amazing you meet cool new friendly people and learn a lot and setting pbs on the platform kicks ass!


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Sign up to a comp do your build up and go and enjoy the wicked atmosphere. Comp day is amazing you meet cool new friendly people and learn a lot and setting pbs on the platform kicks ass!


 Agreed! ^^^^^


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

UlsterRugby said:


> I'm getting bored of weight training for looks and thinking of giving power lifting a go
> 
> what lifts for around 85kg-90kg would be considered ok to turn up to a meet?
> 
> My current lifts are 165kg squat, 145kg bench and 210kg deadlift. I dont train for strength and know my squat is poor but i would like to think if i focus on these lifts I will have a 150 bench touch and go, 220kg dead and 180kg squat, Ive never used straps or wraps/belt or shoes ect these are all tools i would look to use also.


 do you take Gear?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

And there's other factors that would affect your numbers other than bodyweight. Whether you were lifting raw or equipped, your age, tested or untested...


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Mingster said:


> tested or untested...


 Preciecely


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

karbonk said:


> do you take Gear?


 175mg test a week


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Mingster said:


> And there's other factors that would affect your numbers other than bodyweight. Whether you were lifting raw or equipped, your age, tested or untested...


 25, use test, I've only ever lifted raw so don't mind either


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

UlsterRugby said:


> 3x body weight deadlift as a minimum for first comp?
> 
> Very much doubt guys at 90kg lifting 270kg dead in first comp mate


 That's just going from my numbers. I'm <80kg

Bench which is my weakness- 145kg so 12.5kg off 2x bw

Squat 205kg for a double (way over 2.5x bw)

Dead 215kg. I deadlift about 10-15 times a year. Normally for reps.

Seen plenty of guys stronger than me who don't compete so assumed my figures were about right. I only train for strength off cycle as I don't see the point in BBing when not on gear.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

The doog said:


> That's just going from my numbers. I'm <80kg
> 
> Bench which is my weakness- 145kg so 12.5kg off 2x bw
> 
> ...


 Lol bench is your best lift you nut case is that paused on the chest?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

The doog said:


> That's just going from my numbers. I'm <80kg
> 
> Bench which is my weakness- 145kg so 12.5kg off 2x bw
> 
> ...


 Fair point, however i can assure you most novice first timers at regional meets will not hit those numbers at that bw....good work by the way, assuming those are competition lifts i doff my hat to you sir


----------



## IIFYM_ALEX (May 20, 2016)

my mate competes in u90kg powerlifting for a few years now.. holds the british record squat around 240kg iirc. natural as well


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

IIFYM_ALEX said:


> my mate competes in u90kg powerlifting for a few years now.. holds the british record squat around 240kg iirc. natural as well


 I squat more than that and im in the same weight category


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

The doog said:


> That's just going from my numbers. I'm <80kg


 As you go up in weight the % of bodyweight lifted will lower as strength doesn't increase proportionally with weight.


----------



## IIFYM_ALEX (May 20, 2016)

Jakemaguire said:


> I squat more than that and im in the same weight category


 maybe it wasnt u90 then, maybe juniors? will try find out exactly


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

IIFYM_ALEX said:


> maybe it wasnt u90 then, maybe juniors? will try find out exactly


 There's different feds mate all with there own world and national records


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

ausmaz said:


> Fair point, however i can assure you most novice first timers at regional meets will not hit those numbers at that bw....good work by the way, assuming those are competition lifts i doff my hat to you sir


 No not comp weights. Just gym PBs but would all be legit depth wise and what not. Bench is paused. My touch and go is the same really as I can't get as much leg drive when not pausing.


----------

